# How does one make a little box, in Word, for putting check marks in?



## haskellbob

The question is there already in the title; I want to find out how to make a little box in the context of text (in the context of text?) in the sequence of text, a box that would be like text and not some other thing, in which a checkmark could be placed. Anybody know how to do that?

Thanks, 

Bob Haskell (I _am related to Eddie Haskell, if they called my great-grandfather Eddie. His name was Edward Haskell)._


----------



## E-Liam

Hi,

click on View | Toolbars | Forms. You'll see the checkbox icon on the new toolbar. Click it and it will place the checkbox on the page where the cursor is. Click the padlock icon (on the toolbar) and it's ready to go. 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## haskellbob

Well, now I've inserted boxes, but I can't seem to get any text in them, much less the checkmarks - although the box is shown with a checkmark in it on the toolbar! What now??

Thanks.


----------



## Glaswegian

Hi

What E-Liam described was a *checkbox* - the only thing you can put in it is a check mark (tick). What exactly are you trying to do with this? Is it for text or something else?


----------



## haskellbob

*Putting a check in the box is what I want to do... but I can't figure out how...*

Uh... the caption says it all, I think. Seems like some step is missing. I have Office 2000 - does that make a difference?


----------



## haskellbob

*The step that was missing was the padlock...*

So the word processor known as Microsoft Word 2000 puts an "X" - rather than a check - in the boxy? Or is there a way to change that to a check?


----------



## Glaswegian

You will get a cross if you use the Forms version. Try the Control Toolbox (right click on a space beside your toolbars and then choose the Control Toolbox from the list). Click on the checkbox icon and then draw your checkbox on the page, then click off design mode (the blue triangle icon). This is the one that will put a tick in the box rather than a cross.


----------

